# Rotten Pumpkins DIY Tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,

Check out the rotten pumpkin tutorial I just published and let me know if you have any questions, comments or suggestions!






Cheers,
ET


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool!
Nice job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful use of a characteristic of spray paint that is usually seen as a bad thing (melts foam) to make a good thing (melted foam rotten pumpkins).

So what was smoking there near the end of the video?:jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wonderful use of a characteristic of spray paint that is usually seen as a bad thing (melts foam) to make a good thing (melted foam rotten pumpkins).
> 
> So what was smoking there near the end of the video?:jol:


Thanks. That was my fog machine...giving creepy ambiance to the pumpkins!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love it. I need to make some of these.
Nice job


----------



## king-of-halloween (Feb 4, 2006)

:jol:Very good tutorial. Keep up the great work. They are terrible (in a great way) !!!


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

Absolutely love them! I just finished some of your skeleton fairy's for my grave yard (except I hydro-dipped them)...now it looks like I'll have to make moldy pumpkins too. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Piratez (Sep 8, 2015)

Love these. Definitely going to be used for grandkids project


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look amazing - well done!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

"They are really, really awesome!" I love your tutorials, you are an awesome instructor and your videos are so professional I sometimes get distracted from the content of the video thinking how good you are. I have probably told you that before (in some sort of context) but it's worth repeating. Anyway, I purchased a few Michaels pumpkins, on deep discount, about 4 years back and now I know what to do with them. Thank you.


----------

